# DRIVER WINDSHIELD WIPER



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2008)

While driving to work today my windshield on the drivers side quit wiping.The passenger side is doing great.I need help..
LEE:newbie:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Most likely the 14mm nut came loose under the plastic cover on the wiper arm. If that's tight, the wiper link, under the wiper cowl, went bad!


----------

